# Human Grade,UGL,Vet or Pharmacy Grade



## bigedawg23 (Feb 19, 2011)

To some of us newbies we had no clue there were so many choices. I thought steroids are just steroids. But with anything you have a got a scale of good,better & best. Now I've tried a few different companies and noticed that while not all gear may be bunk(bad gear) some of it is def. better than others. I've noticed a few things up to this point. When I 1st started my cycle I was using the amps. My balls got so small & tight I knew the test was good not to mention My skin looked like I was 16 again from all the acne. But 4 weeks in I had to switch to another company that I used that sold me the 10ml vials. I noticed after the 1st injection there was a lot more pain at the injection site. I wrote this off to my inexperience & still kinda virgin muscle. But skip to 3 injections later and my balls are getting back to normal,the pain is still there and it looks like my gains have stopped. So from reading many threads I'm guessing the gear I have is underdosed or not any good at all. While there are really no sure fire ways to tell if your gear is good or not without sending it to a lab I tried to find a solution to ease my mind. I found a thread in which they talked about freezing the gear to see if it crashes. I was going to do that but I was afraid if the gear is good, crashing it will make it no good.This sucks because the sponsor is a well liked/well reviewed sponsor on here and I have 6 or 8 more vials of the same stuff. When I tried checking the lot number on the website it ask for something that is not included on my labels(serial number or a 13 digit number & my lot #'s only 6) so there's no way to check it.I can say lesson learned and I will spend the extra money next time to go with a rep. company but even then nothing is guaranteed. Any thoughts? Someone care to explain the diff. in the variations of gear as posted in the title?
Thanks.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2011)

You are 100% right

its why i keep say use GMP meds and not UGL.
with GMP you pay more but you know what you got.

best-regards

wp


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2011)

Gears!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 19, 2011)

I just ordered a good sized order, hope it's not the same place you ordered from, PM plz!


----------



## cutright (Feb 19, 2011)

^^^That sucks....its worth the money to buy real gear...you can buy real human grade gear for the same price they sell the UGL gear on the street for.
WP for the win...lol. Good luck!


----------



## ROID (Feb 19, 2011)

Its Asia pharma, galenicka, Aburihim, and schering for me. 

I've injected 100ml of bunk shit into my body over this past year. It took me that long ro learn my lesson.

UGLs used to be a lot better quality than this.

If I owned this board, I would order from each sponsor and have it tested without telling them.

It would be a lot of money but I am really just that nice of a guy. I hate to see people get taken advantage of and then I get payed for it every month.


----------



## MDR (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree.  UGL's have gone downhill even just in the past few years.  Most of the best keep a very low profile.  Human grade is usually more expensive, but if you have any doubts or want a sure thing, it's worth the extra money.


----------



## FlawlessFinish (Feb 19, 2011)

ROID said:


> Its Asia pharma, galenicka, Aburihim, and schering for me.
> 
> I've injected 100ml of bunk shit into my body over this past year. It took me that long ro learn my lesson.
> 
> ...



Go ahead and do this test, and share the results with us!

I'm no pro, but there is something nice about the term 'Human Grade' when it comes to injections. No more spanish paw-prints?


----------



## ROID (Feb 19, 2011)

FlawlessFinish said:


> Go ahead and do this test, and share the results with us!
> 
> I'm no pro, but there is something nice about the term 'Human Grade' when it comes to injections. No more spanish paw-prints?



i have asked about where to get things tested and no one ever replies.

I love seeing all these labs that post up there own lab reports. Lies lies lies


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 19, 2011)

I would even donate some money to the site to see some of the sponsers gear tested.  It would be cool to have a section with each sponser and give a list of gear tested from each and the results.  It would be invaluable info.  If the sponsers don't like the idea of having their gear tested by a third party then maybe they shouldn't be a sponser anymore.  No one wants to be ripped off.  It is for them to take your money.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 19, 2011)

Am down with his idea^^^^^


----------



## cutright (Feb 19, 2011)

I got an idea lets start our own UGL lol...who's in


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I would even donate some money to the site to see some of the sponsers gear tested. It would be cool to have a section with each sponser and give a list of gear tested from each and the results. It would be invaluable info. If the sponsers don't like the idea of having their gear tested by a third party then maybe they shouldn't be a sponser anymore. No one wants to be ripped off. It is for them to take your money.


 
This is a great idea, but too bad this will never happen...


----------



## ROID (Feb 19, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> This is a great idea, but too bad this will never happen...



It won't.

Nothing against Prince, but i think he would rather have the money coming in for the advertisements than to make sure they are selling a quality product.

Maybe he will prove me wrong one day


----------



## Imosted (Feb 19, 2011)

tgb1987 said:


> i would even donate some money to the site to see some of the sponsers gear tested.  It would be cool to have a section with each sponser and give a list of gear tested from each and the results.  It would be invaluable info.  If the sponsers don't like the idea of having their gear tested by a third party then maybe they shouldn't be a sponser anymore.  No one wants to be ripped off.  It is for them to take your money.



+1


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I would even donate some money to the site to see some of the sponsers gear tested.  It would be cool to have a section with each sponser and give a list of gear tested from each and the results.  It would be invaluable info.  If the sponsers don't like the idea of having their gear tested by a third party then maybe they shouldn't be a sponser anymore.  No one wants to be ripped off.  It is for them to take your money.



Sounds nice, but it would destroy the site.  If we had every sponsor's gear checked and posted, obviously you would want to choose the one that has the cleanest gear and best prices.  Then, all of our smaller sponsors would get hurt and they will walk away from the board....thus eliminating the funds those sponsors give to the board.  Won't work.



/V


----------



## ROID (Feb 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Sounds nice, but it would destroy the site.  If we had every sponsor's gear checked and posted, obviously you would want to choose the one that has the cleanest gear and best prices.  Then, all of our smaller sponsors would get hurt and they will walk away from the board....thus eliminating the funds those sponsors give to the board.  Won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



maybe just test brands and not sponsors. Too many people are complaining about there products. I know most are just complaining but there are a few people here that have been around a while and they even have complaints about certain products.


Hurt the board or not. If I knew a sponsor was selling sub par gear I would have to tell people. Money is not important to me.

Being a good person has never cost me money. We do really well for ourselves.

Maybe I should take it on myself and blackmail Prince


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2011)

Become Elite member and read UGL book,lab results are there of some UGL brands!

more lab tests will be posted in next book author say.


----------



## cbohning (Feb 19, 2011)

tgb1987 said:


> i would even donate some money to the site to see some of the sponsers gear tested.  It would be cool to have a section with each sponser and give a list of gear tested from each and the results.  It would be invaluable info.  If the sponsers don't like the idea of having their gear tested by a third party then maybe they shouldn't be a sponser anymore.  No one wants to be ripped off.  It is for them to take your money.



^^^^ + 1


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 19, 2011)

So from what I'm gathering is human grade & pharmacy are the same thing. UGL is underground. But as for testing your gear, other than sending it to a lab or injecting it into yourself there's really no way to tell. I thought that if I bought amps I would have a better chance than if I bought the 10ml vials but I read somewhere that an amp maker is not that hard to buy either. So would someone be better off going with a company like Scherring or someone like that? I mean to guarantee their not getting fake shit? I know it's going to cost more but I'd rather pay it than have 4 bottles of gear that I'm really starting to doubt sitting here with no use for them. I submitted a ticket to the sponsor so I'll see what they say about it. The rep says even tho there's no way to check them, they are G2G(but I was expecting that from a rep). As I said earlier, I posted a thread talking about how bad my balls were killing me because they had shrunk to the size of raisins, now that I been using this gear they are almost back to normal. So either the test is really really underdosed or is total shit. Anyone else tried the freezer thing? Could this hurt my gear if it was G2G?


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I would even donate some money to the site to see some of the sponsers gear tested.  It would be cool to have a section with each sponser and give a list of gear tested from each and the results.  It would be invaluable info.  If the sponsers don't like the idea of having their gear tested by a third party then maybe they shouldn't be a sponser anymore.  No one wants to be ripped off.  It is for them to take your money.



If there were enough people to donate I would open my own personal small site with lab results from different UGLs, etc.


----------



## ROID (Feb 19, 2011)

The idea of crashing your gear in the freezer doesn't work. Don't waste your time.

If you are in doubt then its best to not use it. There is not mistaking being on testosterone


----------



## cbohning (Feb 19, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> Anyone else tried the freezer thing? Could this hurt my gear if it was G2G?



how does it wk? what do you look for?


----------



## cbohning (Feb 19, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> If there were enough people to donate I would open my own personal small site with lab results from different UGLs, etc.



anyone know good name of good lab to test gear?? Pm me if theres a problem..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2011)

get script from Dr . .  WP will write you one


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone had questions about their gear in the past and talked to the sponsor about it? If so, what was the answer? I think a reputable source may reship but then they would have all kinds of people questioning their gear just to get free gear. If at all possible, I'd ship mine back to them so they wouldn't think that. But yeah it sucks being on cycle with about 6 or 7 of the same shit,lot # the same on all of them and u think they are bunk.I just thought if I put them in the freezer and they froze solid I'd know 4 sure it was bunk. I didn't think good gear would freeze?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2011)

Its why i sale onyl GMP gear.
i am 100% in gear,no need to resend 1 vial for resion that i say omfg my source get me bad batch,etc..bulshit. its all lai! Who send crap gear he know he do it. he only buy it cheap and sale it cheap..but still made 500-700% or more profit!!! 
Normal guys sale mixx of gear only oil and some vial with some teastosterone inside! When somebody take 3 diferent gear,its work someting...but what? 

With real human gear you cant do it..

best-regards

wp


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 19, 2011)

ROID said:


> i have asked about where to get things tested and no one ever replies.
> 
> I love seeing all these labs that post up there own lab reports. Lies lies lies


  Im with you on this one m8


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 19, 2011)

i have the same problem wiht some Gp gear im not happy with  but oh well i started test c from my doc and i can tell already so im pretty sure it's no good


----------



## DEE151 (Feb 19, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> To some of us newbies we had no clue there were so many choices. I thought steroids are just steroids. But with anything you have a got a scale of good,better & best. Now I've tried a few different companies and noticed that while not all gear may be bunk(bad gear) some of it is def. better than others. I've noticed a few things up to this point. When I 1st started my cycle I was using the amps. My balls got so small & tight I knew the test was good not to mention My skin looked like I was 16 again from all the acne. But 4 weeks in I had to switch to another company that I used that sold me the 10ml vials. I noticed after the 1st injection there was a lot more pain at the injection site. I wrote this off to my inexperience & still kinda virgin muscle. But skip to 3 injections later and my balls are getting back to normal,the pain is still there and it looks like my gains have stopped. So from reading many threads I'm guessing the gear I have is underdosed or not any good at all. While there are really no sure fire ways to tell if your gear is good or not without sending it to a lab I tried to find a solution to ease my mind. I found a thread in which they talked about freezing the gear to see if it crashes. I was going to do that but I was afraid if the gear is good, crashing it will make it no good.This sucks because the sponsor is a well liked/well reviewed sponsor on here and I have 6 or 8 more vials of the same stuff. When I tried checking the lot number on the website it ask for something that is not included on my labels(serial number or a 13 digit number & my lot #'s only 6) so there's no way to check it.I can say lesson learned and I will spend the extra money next time to go with a rep. company but even then nothing is guaranteed. Any thoughts? Someone care to explain the diff. in the variations of gear as posted in the title?
> Thanks.


 what sponsor did U get your gear from? it would be nice to know so other members dont go threw with this problem.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 19, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Sounds nice, but it would destroy the site. If we had every sponsor's gear checked and posted, obviously you would want to choose the one that has the cleanest gear and best prices. Then, all of our smaller sponsors would get hurt and they will walk away from the board....thus eliminating the funds those sponsors give to the board. Won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


If the sponsers are selling legit gear. Then they should all come back relatively equal, right and the ones who don't come back good should not be sponsering the site.  What is more important.  Alot of the members pay to support the board too it isn't just the sponsers.  If they aren't living up to their end of the deal then they should not be here, end of story.. It doesn't matter to me how much money they are giving that doesn't make it right to sell fake shit that could harm members.  If you had a section for testing products you could charge people to view each section so the only way you could compare all of them would be to buy them all which would earn the site a lot of money.  If you wanted to check out WP products you could buy the test results for each individual supp they carry.  So in the end it would be hard to say this one is better than this one.  If a sponser comes up short they shouldn't even be included in this section at all because the site should either put them on probationary status or kick them off for good.  I love this site and I am just throwing out an idea that I believe would make it one step above other sites and worth spending money to be a part of.  Everyone would benefit except the ones who don't deserve to because they are selling bunk products.  The site would make more money through members spending more money to view results and you must be a elite member to even have the opportunity to pay to see results.  The sponsers shouldn't have nothing to worry about because all tests of their products should be relatively close in quality anyway if they are legit.  I don't mean to make anyone feel like I am not supporting the site because I feel like it is the opposite I want to help the site make more money and do it all while protecting the members.  No other forum or site could come close to this.


----------



## unclem (Feb 19, 2011)

wp i have and will never have nothing good to say about u again as u no why. if u send a expired susp then say u cant send another its fishy . now i would order from u if i new the 22g would not get clogged. i sent roid to u and kirkb so if u think iam doing it again ur nuts. ur products are ugl and if not why is it so hard to draw a ml of susp out of vial , wat no micronized? another thing i asked you if u could send a dated one and ill give one not open back to u u said no and i gave u alot of business and u call me a liar prince will say anything for u wp . but not rip his members off . but u should stand up and ill return expired susp unopened to see if its good if yes i order more if like this time no way and i gave u props u said i didnt help u much ok smartasses if u sink then drowned.


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 20, 2011)

It seems like a lot of these sponsors are the same sponsors on other boards as well so I'm sure this is no the only place people have complained. I agree with charging people money to view the results but the paying sponsors that are not up to par would be gone and that's less revenue. It's easy for some people to turn a blind eye to stuff like this as long as they have something to gain from it. 1 of 3 is not very good odds and it would've been 1-4 if the sponsor had not waited more than 22 days to pick up my cash. I'm sure some members receive good products,as did I on 1 occasion but order from the same company and get shit. 60ml's of bunk gear sux & I made a ticket & submitted it but I'm still waiting on a response. Since no source names have been posted I don't think it's a violation. Just look at the new members section of potential buyers. It is the same process. They will order,get ripped,complain then be lost without being heard then by that time new members will be doing the same thing.If at all possible, I will take it upon myself to prevent them from getting screwed like I did. I received some fake money orders in the mail for 5 g's the other day. I could've cashed them at my bank they looked so legit. The sender wanted a portion of it in return. If I had done this, I would've gotten the cash,sent them their portion then a couple weeks later the bank would've caught it and my account would've been billed & I would be held responsible,not to mention maybe even some type of charges filed with the police. So how's this any different? The only difference is the sponsors know we cannot go to LO because of the nature of the transaction. Nonetheless they are still scamming us.We can't file a complaint against them with the BBB but I'm surprised someone hasn't filed 1 against IM for promoting these sponsors. I like IM just as much as the next person but there needs to be some accountability here. If anyone has used a sponsor and gotten legit gear 5 of 5 times please PM me.
SO here's the sponsors reply after I submitted a ticket explaining my concerns about their gear-"You are kidding me right?This is first time ever i heard this!!!!READ THE FEEDBACK ON THE BOARDS !!!  Nice reply, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 20, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> If the sponsers are selling legit gear. Then they should all come back relatively equal, right and the ones who don't come back good should not be sponsering the site. What is more important. Alot of the members pay to support the board too it isn't just the sponsers. If they aren't living up to their end of the deal then they should not be here, end of story.. It doesn't matter to me how much money they are giving that doesn't make it right to sell fake shit that could harm members. If you had a section for testing products you could charge people to view each section so the only way you could compare all of them would be to buy them all which would earn the site a lot of money. If you wanted to check out WP products you could buy the test results for each individual supp they carry. So in the end it would be hard to say this one is better than this one. If a sponser comes up short they shouldn't even be included in this section at all because the site should either put them on probationary status or kick them off for good. I love this site and I am just throwing out an idea that I believe would make it one step above other sites and worth spending money to be a part of. Everyone would benefit except the ones who don't deserve to because they are selling bunk products. The site would make more money through members spending more money to view results and you must be a elite member to even have the opportunity to pay to see results. The sponsers shouldn't have nothing to worry about because all tests of their products should be relatively close in quality anyway if they are legit. I don't mean to make anyone feel like I am not supporting the site because I feel like it is the opposite I want to help the site make more money and do it all while protecting the members. No other forum or site could come close to this.


 
^This is a good idea IMO!


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sponsors who sell shit or scam shouldn't be sponsors...

That's equivalent to putting sexual predators in child care positions...


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh and to the OP, if you can get your hands on Vet gear, I would use it.

I used Vet gear from Mexico exclusively during the 1999-2002 seasons and loved it...

But then again, I was going down there myself and getting it direct too...


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 20, 2011)

Some times vet gear has bigger particles and can cause irritation.  Also it sometimes has a lower dose per mL forcing you to use more oil which can cause issues.  If you can get HG that is your best bet for sure.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 20, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Some times vet gear has bigger particles and can cause irritation.  Also it sometimes has a lower dose per mL forcing you to use more oil which can cause issues.  *If you can get HG that is your best bet for sure.*



Definitely. I'm just saying I trust mexican vet over ugl. personal opinion


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 21, 2011)

It seems like alot of u that have posted here are happy with these sponsors tho. Is it just hit & miss? And by HG are u saying to go with a company like scherring or organon? I noticed a good deal on 50 amps from a sponsor here but then I was told the amps can be faked as well. Can anyone tell me if they come with a way 2 check authenticity? Then again I guess you could reproduce that too.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 21, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> It seems like alot of u that have posted here are happy with these sponsors tho. Is it just hit & miss? And by HG are u saying to go with a company like scherring or organon? I noticed a good deal on 50 amps from a sponsor here but then I was told the amps can be faked as well. Can anyone tell me if they come with a way 2 check authenticity? Then again I guess you could reproduce that too.


 
I am refering to Schering, Organon, Iburaihan iran makes a generic HG test, Qpharma spain,  Norma Hellas, and Jelfa are a few HG companies.  There are individual traits about each one of these companies that make it possible to tell the difference between real , fake, or counterfeit in most cases.  You have to research the company you plan to buy from so you know what to look for.  These companies are most sought after by counterfeiters because they bring in the most profit.  These are the products people want to buy.  Vet quality products like those that roughneck 91 was speaking of used to be very common in the U.S. before operation gear grinder.  After this bust they have been very scarce.   UGLs I have had good  success with some UGLs.  You have to be careful to make sure you choose a good company.  UGLs are sometimes hit or miss.  The quality is not at the same standard as HG which can be dangerous at times.  Be careful when deciding which to go with.  Safety is worth paying a little extra for.  There are also visual techniques you can use to check for quality.  If you are a member on Ironmag.com you can check william Llewellyn's bood Underground anabolics pages 137  and 138. The book is located under the elite member Anabolics section under AAS books.  Very informative info on ways to spot flaws with products.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 21, 2011)

ROID said:


> maybe just test brands and not sponsors. Too many people are complaining about there products. I know most are just complaining but there are a few people here that have been around a while and they even have complaints about certain products.
> 
> 
> Hurt the board or not. If I knew a sponsor was selling sub par gear I would have to tell people. Money is not important to me.
> ...




The way to do it would be have a semi-private (so google doesn't pick it up and non-members can't look in) message forum where you pay say $25-50/year to be a member.  Use the money to test batches and brands of gear.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 21, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> The way to do it would be have a semi-private (so google doesn't pick it up and non-members can't look in) message forum where you pay say $25-50/year to be a member.  Use the money to test batches and brands of gear.



Uh... if I'm breaking a rule here, I am sorry, but I have to say STAY AWAY FROM SE.....

A bunch of scam fuck suppliers run this board and I got ripped off twice (1 from source and 1 from the fuck site itself)...

Wish I had spent the money here...


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> Uh... if I'm breaking a rule here, I am sorry, but I have to say STAY AWAY FROM SE.....
> 
> A bunch of scam fuck suppliers run this board and I got ripped off twice (1 from source and 1 from the fuck site itself)...
> 
> Wish I had spent the money here...


Me 2 Bro....but the sponsors I've used here are hit & miss too. I wish someone would pm me a definite,legit source that has quality human grade gear.


----------



## xad (Feb 22, 2011)

A thread with some realiable sources would be very benificial to some of us new people


----------



## FlawlessFinish (Feb 22, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> Me 2 Bro....but the sponsors I've used here are hit & miss too. I wish someone would pm me a definite,legit source that has quality human grade gear.



x2


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 22, 2011)

So who got the best for human gear am tired of using lointest seamen for gear or deca sharkseamen


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 22, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> Sponsors who sell shit or scam shouldn't be sponsors...
> 
> That's equivalent to putting sexual predators in child care positions...


 
not quite lol. it's more like putting sexual predators in a room with prostitutes.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 22, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> not quite lol. it's more like putting sexual predators in a room with prostitutes.


 
 Well put my friend!


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 22, 2011)

I understand we can't talk about sources in the open due to the problems it may cause but then if we post what happen to us by a certain sponsor we are bashing. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for the ones that can get good gear from them,hell jealous even but if someone burns me on here them sits back and laughs about it(in my case they said "are u kidding" then I will do my best to make sure noone else gets burned by them. I thought that was 1 of the reasons members post here? So I don't see how it's a problem. If enough people call out sponsors for bad gear in open threads then maybe others will see it and not take any chances. If I don't get a response from the 1 that burned me for 60-70 ml's then I will be posting names. I'm trying to handle it thru submitting tickets,pm's,etc...hell I even offered to send the gear back but we'll see.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bigdawg any chance you could PM me I am curious as to who did this?


----------

